# Insert Image is LIGHTNING fast today!



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know what Huddler did to the _*In*__*sert Image*_ function, but I LIKE IT!!!!!

It's running about 6-8 times faster than I've ever seen it operate. I've uploaded 16 pics, back to back, without hitting the preview button, and have had no hiccups in doing so. I'm in Q-View heaven!!!

Great work, whatever you did!

Thanks a million!

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, I got smoked again...

I was loading the 19th or 20th pic out of 23, and it froze up...that was about 2 hours ago, and the page won't bring up an error message allowing me to return to the previous view to regroup and try something else. I guess I should have tried the preview button again to see if it worked.

Drat...it would have been a nice contribution to the forum, too. I'll leave the browser open all night and see if I can pull it together before work in the morning.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2011)

Dang Eric, You must have burned it out!!


----------



## nwdave (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll bet you forgot to knock on wood.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang Eric, You must have burned it out!!


Ha-ha!!! Yea, it was smokin' right along, no hiccups. I was scared to hit the preview button to save it every couple of pics because preview had been giving probs for a few days, so I just keep bangin' away on it. Next thing I knew, it coughed, choked and died...no error message ofr more than 2 hours, so I couldn't go back to the previous view at all.
 




NWDave said:


> I'll bet you forgot to knock on wood.


You're right. The worst part is, everything was going so well that after about 6 pics, I didn't even copy/paste the text...I went straight to the box, typed everything in, and I didn't copy to an application on my PC (just in case)....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I knew better than to trust it.

I'll have to piece everything back together again from scratch...oh well..lesson learned.

Eric


----------

